# [Locales] problemas con UTF-8 español en Gentoo (resuelto)

## jBilbo

Alguien tiene configurado su sistema como utf-8 sin problemas en las aplicaciones, etc?

Yo he seguido esta guia:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166984&highlight=utf8

Pero me dan problemas algunas cosas. Por ej. veo mal los acentos en el vim (no puedo ni ponerlos y verlos bien). Con el nano igual. Y supongo que la mayoría de aplicaciones de consola.

Por lo demás, parece que el Gnome se comporta (esta en español). En gnome-terminal funciona todo pero no tengo el símbolo euro. En la terminal pura sí.

Más que nada era para ver si alguien lo ha conseguido  :Smile: 

----------

## jBilbo

Ya he arreglado algunos de los problemas de la terminal en Gnome (en terminal pura sigo igual) poniendo: Terminal -> Establecer Codificación de carácteres -> Unicode (UTF-8 ).

Ahora lo que no puedo es dejarlo "por defecto". Siempre se me pone directamente a ISO-8859-1 al arrancar la gnome-terminal.

Además tengo otros problemas en la terminal: Pongo el símbolo euro y para borrarlo tengo que borrar 3 caracteres (los otros 2 los añade "en modo invisible") O_o cosas raras...

----------

## jBilbo

He añadido que se ejecute el programa "unicode_start" en mi .bash_profile y ahora la terminal pura me funciona bien. Con la virtual (gnome-terminal) tengo todavía algunos errores pero almenos se activa por defecto como charset utf8.

----------

## jBilbo

Solucionado instalando X.org, que reemplaza a las Xfree. Tiene mucho mejor soporte utf-8, almenos a mi ahora mismo me va todo sin ningún problema.

Instalar X.org en Gentoo

----------

